# Am I an ISTP or an ISFP?



## iswutp

So I have a really hard time knowing what I am. So I'm going to list a general description of myself. 
I have tested ISTP 5 times on 3(or 4 ) different tests, however I still have second thoughts, and wonder if I over thought the questions or if there was some bias when answering in favor of getting ISTP(I don't know why, I just like the idea of being an ISTP.)
-I am 19 years old and a college student(Computer Science major, I can't see myself ever doing any other engineering field.)

Things that make me believe I am an ISTP:
-Growing up I was always into extreme sports, regular sports never really interested me and honestly still don't. I was into snowboarding, skateboarding, bmx biking, mountain biking, longboarding. I was a big fan of rally cars, extreme motocross(Travis Pastrana was one of my favorite athletes.) I recently joined the Rock Climbing club at my school, and hopefully if I am not lazy, I'll be able to go out scale some rock walls. - I like fast cars, as a result, I really enjoy racing video games such as Forza. I really enjoy muscle cars and pretty much anything that is fast around a track. 
-I can be pretty reserved and unexpressive in non-casual social situations such as when I talk to my colleagues. 
-Growing up I always took things apart, such as my VCR, to see how they worked. 
-I'm the troubleshooter among my friends. Whenever they have a mechanical problem or something along those lines, they come to me for help. I have always been able to fix many problems by myself( fixing my bike, etc)
-I bought my first soldering iron when I was 14, to fix basic electronics such as replacing the cables on my headphones. I fixed many of my friends headphones as well. When I was able to drive at 16, I noticed that my car's stereo was broken so I replaced it myself, soldering all the cables myself. 
- I have built many custom computers as well as having helped my friends build theirs too. 
- I find it hard for me to describe my feelings to others. 
- I happen to have a box of random electronic gadgets as well as tools in my dorm closet, go figure. 
- I am very hands on.
- I tend to invest in the best when it comes to a functional item such as my safety shaving razor, computer monitor, camera, bicycle, etc. 
- I am quite witty.
- I became a big James Dean fan(ISTP) after I saw how much I could relate to him.

Things that make me question if I'm actually an ISTP:
(Most of the stuff I'm describing below, I have noticed, developed in the last 2-3 years)
-When I broke my ankle from skateboarding when I was 16, I became interested in filming skateboarding, this eventually led to an interest in filmmaking. I am now every passionate about filmmaking, and enjoy writing and directing my own short films. 
-I like to dress stylishly, I have been described before as "urban"
- When I am with my very close friends I can become very expressive, loud, and hyperacti portairt ve. 
- I ride a fixed gear bike, these kind of bikes are viewed as "hipster" bikes, but I like to ride really fast and weave around traffic for an adrenaline rush which seems like a characteristic of ISTPs.
-I like artistic and creative people. 
- I have developed my own personal beliefs, I don't drink or use any other substances to alter my mood. I don't feel peer pressured at all.

Random:
-In my room, I have a poster of a colorful nebula, a skyscraper view of New York City, and a portrait of James Dean( A badass ISTP)
- Thinking about it now, various art mediums really don't interest me, except film and landscape photography/videography.
-Coming from the point above, I can really appreciate the beauty that the natural world can provide, such as that view when you go hiking, stargazing, sunsets, etc. 
- I like to play counterstrike, a very competitive and fast-paced first person shooter computer game. 
- I can be pretty close minded, finding it hard to make friends with those that don't share common interests.(Only the past year since coming to college.)
-I hate math and abstract theory. 
- I can be undeceive at times.( Deciding between a two colors of an item, etc.)
-I think I might have some sort of ADD or ADHD.

So what do you think guys. Is there such thing as an artistic/artsy ISTP or am I an ISFP.


----------



## firedell

It sounds like you have Ti, and I don't really see any indications of Fi from what you have given us. ISTP seems correct, or even INTP.


----------



## iswutp

firedell said:


> It sounds like you have Ti, and I don't really see any indications of Fi from what you have given us. ISTP seems correct, or even INTP.


I hate abstract thinking such as math unless there is a practical application though such as in software engineering.


----------



## Pau7

Do you embrace emotions, and are they natural and easy for you? Can you pick out "feeling tones" from almost anything you come in contact with? Do things just "feel" right or wrong to you?


----------



## iswutp

Pau7 said:


> Do you embrace emotions, and are they natural and easy for you? Can you pick out "feeling tones" from almost anything you come in contact with? Do things just "feel" right or wrong to you?


Not sure if I'm over thinking these questions, but I have no clue how to answer them. I guess my answer to all of them is "not sure" :/


----------



## Pau7

iswutp said:


> Not sure if I'm over thinking these questions, but I have no clue how to answer them. I guess my answer to all of them is "not sure" :/


The first question is a little misleading and I shouldn't have asked it, after thinking about it.

Anyway, I think you're an ISTP - feeling dominants would definitely say yes on the last question. The second is more of an Fi thing, which is probably why you didn't know how to answer (feeling tones have a very personal meaning and are a different quality of things, situations, and people - kind of like colors - but it's hard to explain more than that).


----------



## ferroequinologist

Here's the question I would ask. When it comes to choosing something as being right or wrong, vs. "it just works" which side do you come down on? Values-based, or rationality-based? Maybe asked this way. Are you comfortable with seeming irrational decisions that are based on subjective values, or do you need to have rational, or logical reasons to do something?



I'm an ISFP, and I can relate to a lot of ISTP things--good mechanically, into more "extreme sports" sorts of things when I was young, etc. I tore my first radio apart before I was ten, and "fixed" it--the tuner dial wouldn't work any more because the string broke. I found out how to tune the radio internally, tuned it to my favorite station and left it, and put the radio back together. But when push comes to shove, values rule for me. My perspective is this. There is no such thing as values-neutral knowledge. Even driving a car entails values. My values, however, are not simply what society says, but built up over time, observing, relating and seeing them in action. 



If you were an ISTP, you would have Fe, and would respond negatively to things like external behavior of others that break external rules (like not sending you a card for your birthday--for a dumb illustration). I dunno how to describe it, but my wife--INTP just _has_ to express her feelings when she's mad--tell you why and just what you did wrong. She does it in an awkward way, however, that even my Fe-dom daughter gets confused and hurt over. 

In fact, one thing that may help is to compare the experience of your inferior function under stress. This is the article for ISTP:

http://personalitycafe.com/istp-articles/76785-recognizing-inferior-function-istp.html

And for ISFP:

http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-articles/76773-recognizing-inferior-function-isfps.html


----------



## Thalassa

Istp


----------

